# 68 ram air hood



## badvett74 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello,i am new at this Forum,my Name is Franz and i am from Austria Europe. i hope someone could help me.i have an 68 gto and wont to install my ram air pan on the Hood.do someone have any Pictures?i only found pics of 69 Hood with ram air.please help i have no idea hot to install it correct.many thanks Franz


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?p=850577

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## badvett74 (Apr 12, 2018)

thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

badvett74 said:


> thank you very much!!!!


Glad I was able to help.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

